# 75th Anniversary of Muscle Beach Venice



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

75th Anniversary of Muscle Beach Venice by Joe Wheatley, promoter of Muscle Beach Venice It all started in 1934 when a group of health and fitness pioneers brought fame to Santa Monica Muscle Beach with their feats of weightlifting, strength and gymnastics. In 2009, Muscle Beach Venice marks the 75th Anniversary of the world renown [...]

*Read More...*


----------

